# Rate the fish above you!!!



## GotCichlids? (May 21, 2010)

Here's mine










Still trying to get the exact species of this guy but please rate anyways Thanks have fun guys


----------



## GotCichlids? (May 21, 2010)

Guess that didn't work out to well ahaha :lol:


----------



## shaguars7 (Apr 12, 2009)

i give that an 8 nice shot... i am also pretty sure it is a red jewel.


----------

